# Scratchbuilding a Puddle Jumper



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi Everyone

I've decided to scratch build a Puddle Jumper from Stargate Atlantis. It will be around 1/72 scale. I've spent a fair amount of time pondering how to render the asymetrical channels in it's hull. For the front and back I'll be cutting into the panel itself, you can see that in the front that I've done. The sides will be built up with strips after I lay down the "planking". There will be a cockpit but since I want to build it with the engine pods extended I'll have the partition door closed.

www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/PuddleJumperWIP01.jpg

BTW Yes, the front face looks distorted. That's just the macro setting on my camera.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Xenodyssey said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I've decided to scratch build a Puddle Jumper from Stargate Atlantis. It will be around 1/72 scale. I've spent a fair amount of time pondering how to render the asymetrical channels in it's hull. For the front and back I'll be cutting into the panel itself, you can see that in the front that I've done. The sides will be built up with strips after I lay down the "planking". There will be a cockpit but since I want to build it with the engine pods extended I'll have the partition door closed.
> 
> ...


I will watch this with interest, I have wanted to do one of these since I first saw the design.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

A big fan of all the Stargate series here. Just wished they did more models. Looking forward to seeing this, too. 

Sean


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Working on the Puddle Jumper seats. Test fit to see if they fit in the cockpit area OK.

www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/PuddleJumperWIP02B.jpg

Still adding all those cushions!


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Xenodyssey said:


> Working on the Puddle Jumper seats. Test fit to see if they fit in the cockpit area OK.
> 
> www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/PuddleJumperWIP02B.jpg
> 
> Still adding all those cushions!


Fantastic! Those seats are so tiny, I would not be able to do that. They would have to be at least 1/35 scale for me to even see to make those.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I was glad it was only 4 seats. Good practice for when I do an interior for my Runabout kit.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Very nice!!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Xenodyssey said:


> Working on the Puddle Jumper seats. Test fit to see if they fit in the cockpit area OK.
> 
> www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/PuddleJumperWIP02B.jpg
> 
> Still adding all those cushions!


You're off to a great start.

Sean


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

That is a good model to build, I've been watching it on t.v. and I have wished someone would put of some models based on the show. I would love to have a model of that big ship the use to go between Earth and them.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Testing fitting the front console and seeing how the seats look with the raised floor section added.

www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/PuddleJumperWIP03A.jpg
www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/PuddleJumperWIP03B.jpg

I had to break down the DHD after first making it, it was waaay out of scale. Looks better now. Now I have to do the rear consoles and the overhead console and test fit again.


----------



## Styrofoam_Guy (May 4, 2004)

Great progress so far. Thanks for the photos


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Xenodyssey said:


> Testing fitting the front console and seeing how the seats look with the raised floor section added.
> 
> www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/PuddleJumperWIP03A.jpg
> www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/PuddleJumperWIP03B.jpg
> ...


Fantastic work! I am saving the pics for future reference.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm not familiar with the vehicle but you appear to be doing a great job and with an amazing amount of scratch built detail.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

It's a neat little vehicle and an injection kit should have been made of it years ago. The show, Stargate Atlantis was pretty good most of the tme as well.

However since there are only resin models available I'm doing one for myself. Just made the rear consoles and the equipment packs that mount on the bulkhead.

www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/PuddleJumperWIP04A.jpg
www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/PuddleJumperWIP04B.jpg


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

rkoenn said:


> I'm not familiar with the vehicle but you appear to be doing a great job and with an amazing amount of scratch built detail.


This will give you a good idea of what it will look like:


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

One of the resin kits?

Hope mine comes out half as good.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Just another update. I've been working on the drive pods, the housing at the rear and the outer casing for the drive pods. A bit of a production line really.
Still adding detail but getting there.

www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/PuddleJumperWIP05A.jpg


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Another update. I've nearly finished the drive pods and their housings. I built the outer casing in three layers. "Planks" built onto a pair of ribs which are visible in the screen grabs I've taken, These are sanded down to remove their sharp edges. Then a sheet of shaped styrene card which as the channels cut out, this is glued onto the planking and conformed by taping until it's set and then the outer extrusions are glued onto the card to give the rest of the detail.

www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/PuddleJumperWIP06.jpg

The 5th season episode "The Daedalus Variations" is a good episode to get side views of the Jumper.

I've been getting reference from that episode and the 1st season ep 38 Minutes. Still need to dress up the housing recesses and then go back to finishing the cockpit before I paint it.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I've done some more work on the Puddle Jumper. The cockpit has been assembled and I made up and printed the control panels. These were just printed out on plain paper and stuck down with PVA glue.

www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/PuddleJumperWIP07A.jpg
www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/PuddleJumperWIP07B.jpg

I've started on the inner hull as well, laying down the "planking". Once this is set I'll need to putty and smooth it dow to give a smooth basis for the outer panels.

I'm painting the inner walls as I go.

www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/PuddleJumperWIP07C.jpg


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Another update. I've skinned the Jumper. Next clean the flanges up and then work on the outer panelling.

www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/PuddleJumperWIP08.jpg


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I can see the effort you are putting into this project and it shows. You are really getting down to a small level of detail. Will the interior show when you have the exterior completed? You have to have it show after all that work!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

THe interior will show, up to a point. I realised after sealing it up that it really needed some lighting to show it off properly....Well, maybe next time. I might do another one with the drive pods retracted and the rear ramp open.

I'll take some more photos when I have some daylight this morning.

It's certainly been a learning experience for me as I haven't tried scratch building something from scratch this detailled. I've made a number of mistakes (mostly from my impatience) I take my hat off to modellers who spend months, at times years on one model and consequently achieve excellence. That will never be me I'm afraid. There are always other models waiting to be made.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

More WIP Photos.The outer cladding has been added, sanding pretty much done and final detail panels mostly added. 

www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/PuddleJumperWIP09B.jpg
www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/PuddleJumperWIP09A.jpg
www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/PuddleJumperWIP09C.jpg

I'm just experimenting with the paint scheme. Like so many other SF vehicles the Jumper seems to change its colour. The CGI version is usually a flat greenish colour but the actual prop seems to be a kind of greenish metallic bronze with copper green oxidation.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Painted and slightly weathered. It really needs a base since it's the flying version with the drive pods out.

www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/PuddleJumper3Q.jpg
www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/PuddleJumperFront.jpg
www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/PuddleJumperRear.jpg
www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/PuddleJumperBottom.jpg
www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/PuddleJumperTop.jpg

The model was painted/airbrushed with a custom mix of 60% Tamiya Interior Green IJN and 40% Gold Leaf. Corrosion is Tamiya Copper. Base is Gun Metal dry brushed with Aluminium. Drive Pods are Gun Metal and some Metallic Blue.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Very nicely done! :thumbsup:

Planning on putting her on an in-flight base?

Sean


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

My thoughts on a base for it range from making/scupting a section of a Hive ship's hull to just doing an ocean/waves type base for the Lantean ocean.

At the moment I've got it sitting on the bottom part of a Moebius viper base, which it actually fits on pretty well!


----------

